# Hello everyone... thoughts on martial arts & creatine



## Dice2 (Mar 24, 2005)

I need to know if anyone has experience on boosting energy for martial arts.

I just started on Xpand creatine (2nd week) in the hope of finding the extra boost I need for martial arts training (sparring & fighting in particular). The product is GREAT and has good potential. Unfortunately, I don't feel any change or gains to my martial arts workout.   

Mind you, part of the warm-up work out required push ups and set-ups. And there I have seen an AMZING boost   by at least 3 folds! I can go lower, longer and push harder. However, that is not what I wanted from this.

I tried VPX Redline once. And though the effect is supposed to kick in 5 minutes, I think I was over-heated in about 30 and noticed a MONSTER energy boos in about 45-60 minutes. That lasted well.

Question... I am correct to assume that Creatine is not really the energy booster I need? I think it's great for pumping (I know for sure), but maybe my needs are in something else such as Redline.

Comments?   

Cheers... D2


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2005)

Dice2 welcome to IM!


----------



## Dice2 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thnx for the welcome Robert.

I will be starting my muscle training in June BTW. 3 Months and see if that takes me anywhere!    

For now, I really wish someone can identify the suplement best suited for my needs so I can research.

Cheers... D2


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 30, 2005)

Dice2 said:
			
		

> Question... I am correct to assume that Creatine is not really the energy booster I need? I think it's great for pumping (I know for sure), but maybe my needs are in something else such as Redline.


----------

